# Holt Model Video



## DLM (Jan 8, 2013)

I finely got a video on you tub my first video ever so don't be to hard on me.

Thanks to every one that commented on my Dec.project of the mouth.

Sorry it took so long to get a video of the Holt.

Don

 [ame]http://youtu.be/rVGfNmhW1Ww[/ame]


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 8, 2013)

Don, thanks for posting the video. Your Holt runs very well and you did a nice job on the video as well.

What material is your distributor cap made from?  It looks black.  Is it the black Delrin?

Thanks.

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Runs just as nice as it looks. Beautiful engine.


----------



## DLM (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Chuck
I don't know what it is made of i got it from Coles they called it dielectric material
there was enough to make the cap & rotor. I think it was more like bake alight
but i don't know for sure. Don


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don,
The video, like the engine is tops.  Thanks for posting

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Niceonetidy (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutley well done. And the Engine runs as nice as it looks.  I'm still looking for a set of castings, or at minium acomplete  set of drawings for sale. Anyone have a set of plans for sale?


----------



## mwilkes (Jan 9, 2013)

Man. It sounds as good as it looks!

Nice work.


----------



## MuellerNick (Jan 9, 2013)

The Holt is a really nice engine.
But you made it look even better. Good job! Nice running gem.


Nick


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 9, 2013)

Very, very nice.  Sweet runner.

Vince


----------



## Diy89 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very Nice! Good video as well.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds lovely. Will we be able to hear it under load some time?


----------



## larry1 (Jan 9, 2013)

DLM,         Congratulation great engine  and great video thank you very much.     larry


----------

